# What kind of spider is this



## romex1220 (Jun 26, 2013)

I couldn't get a better picture of the spider but I get these things in my house all the time. Does anyone know what kind they are. I live in western pa


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I cannot really see anything from that photo. You might pass it by the entomology department at your local University. Perhaps they can tell just from shape. It looks like a trap door or house spider though. Unless under a magnifying glass it looks more like this? If so, it can take 18 or more years to get rid of them and they can bite. 










Black widows are the best known poisonous spiders in the US and as I remember they are characterized by a red hour glass marking.

By far the most damaging and more common, or so I have heard, is the brown recluse. I know people who have suffered a fair amount of tissue damage from bites. In both instances, the people were working in short sleeves/shorts and with no gloves in a garage or around a woodpile. Dark places like mailboxes have been known to harbor spiders too. 










I know spiders creep some out but even the poisonous ones mean us no harm. They are master predators and can eat a lot of other pests. They can look almost cute!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

sdsester said:


> I know spiders creep some out but even the poisonous ones mean us no harm. They are master predators and can eat a lot of other pests. They can look almost cute!


I know they are 'good' for the garden...but you do NOT want to see me walk through a spider web.....


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is a link for PA spiders from Penn State Agricultural Extension.

http://pubs.cas.psu.edu/freepubs/pdfs/uf019.pdf


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> I know they are 'good' for the garden...but you do NOT want to see me walk through a spider web.....


Never knew how fast you could learn kung-fu. :laughing:


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

I hate spiders.....predominantly because the ones back home will open up a can of whoopa$$ in a heart beat. We have one that will jump 6 feet and can bite through leather and they only found a cure for its deadly poison not too long ago. 

That being said we do have some cool ones. 

This is the Australian Peacock Spider. Tiny little bugger but very cool looking


----------



## KarenH (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok I am among the spider haters out there. Nothing freaks me out more than a spider does. I will fight a 200 lb man before I will voluntarily get close to a spider. Just looking at a picture of one has my skin crawling. I jump up on furniture when I see one.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

romex1220 said:


> I couldn't get a better picture of the spider but I get these things in my house all the time. Does anyone know what kind they are. I live in western pa


I know this is an old post. However, now is the time of year many pests like coming into our houses to find a warm place to live. May be worth repeating. 

This is just a regular house spider that usually live in basements. Harmless nothing to worry about. Look worse than they really are. You can always just step on them if you don't like them. You can use pesticides to prevent them from coming in if you prefered. Go easy on the chemicals especially if you have little ones or pets.


----------

